# Natural habitat of False/Green Neon Tetra



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Videos showing aquarium fish in their natural habit seem to be of interest to many, so here's today's installment. The fish is the False or Green Neon Tetra, Paracheirodon simulans. In the video, it is called "the neon" but it is not the true neon (P. innesi). Another case of misleading common names.

This third discovery in the "neon" group of tetras is less often seen that the common neon and cardinal, but many believe it is the nicest of the trio [see the Fish Profiles for more info]. Here in its natural habitat, aquatic plants proliferate, and the water is cloudy. Just as in the aquarium, this species remains close to the vegetation for protection.

YouTube - fishfromvenezuela's Channel

You'll find several other videos on this site. Ivan Mikolji is a field explorer and fish collector who lives in Venezuela; he is very active in conservation, the founder and president of the Fish From Venezuela Foundation, and regularly produces documentaries. He writes articles for TFH magazine on fish he has discovered. In the current issue (March 2010) he writes of a possible new species, a beautiful tetra probably in the Hemigrammus genus; the front half of the fish is silver white, and the latter half is brilliant flame red.

Byron.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome! I think I might like those waterways more than the cardinal tetra habitats you posted previously. Very cool.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice video. At 2:31 all the little Tetras hanging tight to the plants while those two bigger fish wait for a snack lol


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

very cool B! keep em' comin!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

One thing that strikes me in this video is the large size of the school. It makes you think that recommending neons in a small tank with a group of 3 to 5 might not really be the best idea. The might be better fitted for a 75 gallon tank in a group of 20 or more.


----------

